# My Corrado VRT



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Been hovering around on here for a while now, so thought I'd stick up some pics.
It's been turboed for 2 years now, used daily, 7 days a week and I love it








Big shouts to Bill Schimmel and Stealth Racing in the UK. Both have been instrumental to the success of my project, can't praise them enough. 
Main spec in my signature. Running standalone for 2 years with faultless town and highway manners. 
Currently making 350whp @ 11psi. 
Bit of a mess in the engine bay, but that's all changing soon and next year I will be going R32 turbo with full Haldex conversion. I'm sorry, but with this kind of grunt, it has to be AWD for the street http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (kevhayward)*

My fuel and timing curves that made my reasonable power numbers if anyone's interested in running a standalone.
It's a full time wideband closed loop map with sequential injection. TPS v RPM. Most folk say MAP v RPM is the only way to tune boosted engines. Wrong. The numbers speak for themselves







I tried a load based map and it's OK, but not the massive leap forward from TPS you might expect.
If anyone wants help with a standalone, let me know. It starts up, warms up, idles and cruises like stock, better than stock actually.
Fuel.
















Timing. This is quite conservative to allow for fuel quality changes.
















Lambda Target.












_Modified by kevhayward at 1:45 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (kevhayward)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Beautiful car!
You have IM


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (rycou34)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the color.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (BMAN)*

I like it alot


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you guys








The paint is Ice Grey Violet - LK4U. Glad you like it








Forgot to mention that map is based on 42lb injectors, but can be rejigged for larger or smaller injectors no problem.
It's worth mentioning I've tried the BEGI fuel riser method, aswell as C2 42lb software, both were very good, but I'm a tinkerer at heart and I like to do my own tune, hence the standalone.
If you go Standalone, I recommend closed loop with lambda target. It will be your friend when tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (kevhayward)*

More mapping info...
Manifold pressure compensation. This is like an electronic fuel riser. Pulls fuel in vacuum and increases it on boost.
It's a linear map, so you can't go wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's KPA absolute, so 200KPA is 14.5psi gauge pressure.








Sequential information. Cylinder trimming will be engine dependant. Depends on intake design and flow characteristics. Short runners usually need a bit of trimming to compensate for air flow imbalance.








Air temp compensation.








Water temp compensation








Wideband lambda settings








General Engine settings








Engine startup fuel. This will need experimentation to get right for your application, but these numbers work well without bore washing
















Cold Accelerator pump effect.








Hot accel pump effect. If you're running closed loop wideband, it's unlikely you will need hot tip in if your lambda controller and PID timings are fast enough
















Fancy a bit of Drive By Wire? The DTA has that covered too.











_Modified by kevhayward at 3:25 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (kevhayward)*

Awesome build! Very clean! What standalone are you using? Is there room for more boost with the current setup? What power were you generating with C2 software as opposed to the standalone? And, thanks for contributing to the body of knowledge here!


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (IHookItUuup)*

Excellent write up bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (benzivr6)*

Kev - Is this from the DTA S80? 
Edit: Nevermind, Reading > Me










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:43 AM 11-8-2008_


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (kevhayward)*

very nice setup. Love the color and the wheels too.. What wheels are those


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (turboit)*

Nice setup, Glad to see some people are boosting the correct way. Love the color by the way


----------



## BIHrocco (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (raddo)*

is that a sealed batt? if not I would make sure you are running a vent and cover. when your running your car acid batteries release Hydrogen..... very flamable and explosive









very clean car


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_Nice setup, Glad to see some people are boosting the correct way. Love the color by the way









What's the incorrect way?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (slc92)*

Very nice set up you gots there, good job, I'm diggin it fo sho!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (KubotaPowered)*

Very nice Kev. Really nice looking Corrado.


----------



## Radostormvr6 (Sep 20, 2005)

Looking good kev, Going R32 T 4WD thats a big move mate,


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks again for the kind words folks!
Yeah, the ECU is a DTA S80. I never dynoed the car with the C2 chip in it, but I reckon it would be on par with what it's putting out now. A standalone doesn't necessarily give more power than Motronic, but it's cheaper and easier to access the power after installation.
If I want to add a bigger turbo and injectors, I can just throw them on and be back on the road again the same afternoon. Motronic users have to wait for a new software release, or get a custom remap.
It's horse for courses at the end of the day, one method isn't necessarily better than the other, it's just a different way to skin a cat and personal preference. I like the freedom of DIY tuning too much, so OBD2 was shown the door








Wheels are 8x17 Rota G Force. White wouldn't normally be my first choice, but they don't do them in silver unfortunately. Nothing a can of paint can't cure though.
Don't worry, the battery is properly vented to atmosphere, but well done for spotting that potential fire hazard ;-)
R32 T / Haldex conversion put on the back burner for now. I was working on an R32 converted Corrado today funnily enough and a few niggly things have kind of put me off the idea now.




_Modified by kevhayward at 1:02 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## Radostormvr6 (Sep 20, 2005)

Karls R32 you were doing i see, glads to see it going at last.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

silver G-forces...


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

nice car ..i just IM'd you


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

i'm pretty sure my base tune came from you and i'm currently making 470hp


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
What's the incorrect way?

Chip and injecters is what I was refering to. Its the way my car runs though, but I cant afford to do it or feel like tinkering with it all the time to do it the correct way


----------



## 1.8tcorradohybrid (May 17, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (KubotaPowered)*

where are your strut caps?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_
Chip and injecters is what I was refering to. Its the way my car runs though, but I cant afford to do it or feel like tinkering with it all the time to do it the correct way









I don't know man. My SC and now turbo were both chip tuned/injectors and it worked fine other than currently maxing my MAF. I guess it depends on your wallet and how much time you have. Plenty are making over 400whp and running 11's w/ chip tuned cars. Simple, cheap, and easy to return to stock. Standalone= another level of modification, time, and $$.
Not saying one is better than the other. Just that it's hard to say it's incorrect to pop a chip in in 5 min. and run 11's/12's in the 1/4. I could argue that for under 400whp standalone is "incorrect" financially. I think "correct" is getting to your goals reliably for the least cost. Just my opinion. There is no wrong answer if someone is happy w/ the time/money they spent


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (slc92)*

Nice ride and your future plans are sick. I think r32 turbo and awd put our vw back at he top of the food chain when it comes to road cource


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_silver G-forces...









Silver ones exist alright, but if you ring Rota and order a set in 5x100, they'll tell you white and bronze are the only 2 colors available in that PCD. 5x114, or 4x100 etc etc, fine, you can have any color you like









_Quote, originally posted by *xblueinsanityx* »_i'm pretty sure my base tune came from you and i'm currently making 470hp 

That's great to hear









_Quote, originally posted by *blue98jettavr6* »_I think r32 turbo and awd put our vw back at he top of the food chain when it comes to road cource 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Traction is the new HP


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Not saying one is better than the other. Just that it's hard to say it's incorrect to pop a chip in in 5 min. and run 11's/12's in the 1/4. 


This has to be one of the most asinine things you have posted. If it were as simple as popping in a chip to run 11's why haven't you done it? It's not rocket science is it? Saying its easy as that to run a good time takes away from those who have done it (chip tuned or otherwise) and gives people false hopes and expectations.
Just like your original s/c software didn't work, nor is your current turbo chip setup proving to be the holy grail, not all chips are created equal. A chip is only as good as the software on it - and even then its only going to be as good as the setup its going on is. You can put the best chip (or standalone for that matter) on a mediocore setup and guess what - its going to perform mediocore. 
For some people a chip is absolutely the right answer - but even then its not always as simple as popping in the chip and running 20psi.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (vw1320)*

this is the best thread i have ever seen on vortex!!!!!!!!!!! kudos sir!!
i will hit you up on PM soon.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (Noobercorn)*

Very nice car, and I'm glad you posted everything in so much detail. I personally prefer tuning based on manifold pressure, it's more accurate, especially in open loop. I think one of the main reasons your car runs so well is because of the closed loop WBO2, but it runs well none the less. How does the car react to different boost levels? Is the MAP compensation accurate enough, or does the WBO2 correct the AFRs?
Either way, keep up the good work, turn up the boost and make some serious power


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
Silver ones exist alright, but if you ring Rota and order a set in 5x100, they'll tell you white and bronze are the only 2 colors available in that PCD. 5x114, or 4x100 etc etc, fine, you can have any color you like









OH WTF!!? http://www.wheeldude.com said otherwise when i talked to them for mine.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tcorradohybrid* »_where are your strut caps?

I use spherical bearing solid top mounts for more caster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Very nice car, and I'm glad you posted everything in so much detail. I personally prefer tuning based on manifold pressure, it's more accurate, especially in open loop. I think one of the main reasons your car runs so well is because of the closed loop WBO2, but it runs well none the less. How does the car react to different boost levels? Is the MAP compensation accurate enough, or does the WBO2 correct the AFRs?
Either way, keep up the good work, turn up the boost and make some serious power 

Thanks you








I am currently working on a load based map and will post up the settings when I'm happy with it. Yeah the closed loop definitely pays dividends with DIY tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I haven't really played with the boost levels yet. I'll do that once I've installed the AVCR.
For now it drives well enough for my daily commute. I know there's potential to make it better though









_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_OH WTF!!? http://www.wheeldude.com said otherwise when i talked to them for mine. 

You might be able to get them in the states in silver, but we can't get them in the UK!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
You might be able to get them in the states in silver, but we can't get them in the UK!

ahh touche kind sir!


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_
This has to be one of the most asinine things you have posted. If it were as simple as popping in a chip to run 11's why haven't you done it? It's not rocket science is it? Saying its easy as that to run a good time takes away from those who have done it (chip tuned or otherwise) and gives people false hopes and expectations.
Just like your original s/c software didn't work, nor is your current turbo chip setup proving to be the holy grail, not all chips are created equal. A chip is only as good as the software on it - and even then its only going to be as good as the setup its going on is. You can put the best chip (or standalone for that matter) on a mediocore setup and guess what - its going to perform mediocore. 
For some people a chip is absolutely the right answer - but even then its not always as simple as popping in the chip and running 20psi. 

Clarification since you seem to want to take everything I say personally and/or as being a put down to someone. Way too sensitive bud. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The* TUNING* aspect of a chip tuned car is indeed popping the chip in. Of course you need everything else that goes with it to run decent times/ make power but that goes for standalone as well. I'm comparing the chip to what is involved w/ aquiring the parts and tuning a standalone car. I never said it was easy. I said you can make the power and have the reliability to run 11's, 12's, w/ a chip. That's it. You infer things b/c you are overly sensitive. 
As for my car I'll try again. My car is a *STREET CAR* that I also happen to drag race b/c I have fun doing it. If I wanted to run 11's I would have done so years ago. The all out goal is not to run a number. Understand?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_
For some people a chip is absolutely the right answer - but even then its not always as simple as popping in the chip and running 20psi. 

i agree with you that a chip isnt always the right answer, but if your car is obd2 you can pop in a chip and run 20psi if you have the rest of your setup correct.
i wouldnt run 20psi on a stock chip. 
as for standalone. im sure its very good. the OP seems to have his car sorted out very well and im happy for him.
my question to him is....... what is your octane rating over there in England? I think its probably substantially higher than ours in the western US (91 octane). im not sure if you use a different way to calculate your octane too. just wondering.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_ what is your octane rating over there in England? I think its probably substantially higher than ours in the western US (91 octane). im not sure if you use a different way to calculate your octane too. just wondering.

I use Shell V Power 99 RON.
You're right, it's measured differently here in the UK. 
Your 91 Octane is equivalent to our 95 Octane and your Premium 93 gas is the same as our 98 Octane. 
I saw some V power at pumps in California when I was over in April, but I'm not sure if it was 99 octane though.
Do US OBD2 ECUs need a 44pin chip holder soldering in? In the UK they do, so not quite as easy as "popping a chip in" for us







Your OBD2 is a lot better than ours aswell. This is why the C2 software works so well for you guys. We get mixed results in the UK. 
There's a lot you can do with OBD2, it's a very good ECU http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AmiT-VR6 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (kevhayward)*

Beautiful car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are you still operate the OEM 6 ignition coil.with the stand alone
without to burnt him ?


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (AmiT-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AmiT-VR6* »_Beautiful car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are you still operate the OEM 6 ignition coil.with the stand alone
without to burnt him ?

Yep, factory coils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_I personally prefer tuning based on manifold pressure, it's more accurate, especially in open loop. I think one of the main reasons your car runs so well is because of the closed loop WBO2

DTA have just updated the Software and have included a really good, in my opinion, half way house for this problem.
MAP based lambda target when the main maps are TPS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'll have a play with it and post my findings.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I love the battery placement in the arm rest. ...among other things


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_The paint is Ice Grey Violet - LK4U.

Hmmm, that code just got on the "what color to paint the car" list.
First glance I thought this was a blue/gray, but I see violet in the paint code. Not sure if I am down for another run with a purple-ish colored car.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (billyVR6)*

Go for it, you won't see another car the same colour


----------



## AmiT-VR6 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (kevhayward)*

1. what is the dwell on the standard car ?
2. are you still working with the original ignition module. or do you have an external module ?
3. if you are working with an external module. what type is it and how is it connected ?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_Go for it, you won't see another car the same colour









I keep looking for pictures of it in the sun, all I can find are overcast and cloudy pictures, I wonder why?







Seriously though, if I got my car painted before my wife's beetle, I think I would get shot. So, this is on the back burner, but glad I came across the paint code. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (AmiT-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AmiT-VR6* »_1. what is the dwell on the standard car ?
2. are you still working with the original ignition module. or do you have an external module ?
3. if you are working with an external module. what type is it and how is it connected ?

Dwell on a standard VR6 is around 3ms @ 13V I believe.
The DTA can vary both dwell and injector dead time against battery voltage.
I use the DTA's inbuilt coil amplifier as it's more reliable.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_I keep looking for pictures of it in the sun, all I can find are overcast and cloudy pictures, I wonder why?







Seriously though, if I got my car painted before my wife's beetle, I think I would get shot. So, this is on the back burner, but glad I came across the paint code. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He he, I'll upload a pic or two of it in the sun when I get home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks even better


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: My Corrado VRT (kevhayward)*

3.2ms at 12v gives saturation current on the coilpack VR6's.


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

Air freshners. Find one in every car. You'll see.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (rickyrunamuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickyrunamuk* »_Air freshners. Find one in every car. You'll see.

REPO MAN!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Especially for BillyVR6, some more "Nice Gay Violet" paint shots. Can't find many in the sunlight, but that's not really a surprise given the UK is grey and dull 90% of the year








You will probably spot that I'm a bit indecisive with wheels. Must be on my 7th set now
















As you can see, the Violet flake is very subtle.

























_Modified by kevhayward at 10:56 AM 11-14-2008_


_Modified by kevhayward at 10:57 AM 11-14-2008_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_...given the UK is grey and dull 90% of the year

I know, that's why I made that comment before.








Thanks for the pics, two colors on the list of choices were a metalic light blue, and silver. Taking that into account, and considering my last car was Murple, you can see how this may have caught my eye.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

OK chaps, some more mapping info for you.
I'd just like to remind folk at this point that I'm not trying to teach anyone to suck eggs and I'm definitely not suggesting this method is *better *than a Motronic remap. I really don't want to get into Standalone versus remap debates. There are only so many ways you can control fuel and sparks, and a standalone is just my preferred way of controlling them.
We're all in this game together and I have absolutely no qualms in sharing info if it helps people?. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
OK, so first off I padded out the mid to high rpm cruise fuelling a bit. I found that when I punch the gas hard down at say, 4000rpm, there was a slight pause before the action began. The extra fuel certainly helps. 
This is pretty much the fuel curve you're aiming for with a TPS map. Well, the fuel curve tends to follow the torque curve and this the one for my GT35R 0.82. If I went 3" exhaust, I'd expect the fuelling to move closer to 3500rpm instead of 4K.....but that's on the to do list.








The actual numbers. These are for Delphi 42lb @ 3 bar rail pressure.








Now this works really nicely. DTA just updated the soft/firmware to include load based lambda targetting when the main fuel map is TPS. This nicely bridges the gap of TPS inaccuracy (but ease of mapping) and boost fuelling.
New targetting choices shown at the bottom....








And here's the lambda target I'm working with. It works a treat. Zero bucking, holds mid 14s on cruise and perfect boosting








I like to cruise at 14.5 AF. I find it's more responsive on tip in and keeps EGTs in check. The MAP columns can of course be rescaled. Some more resolution would be nice, say 20 columns, but it's workable. As it's a low boost road car and not a track weapon, this map scaling works great for me.








Injector dead time and battery comps are your friends for perfect starts and compensations http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck trying to extract the IDT info from your injector manufacturer though!! 








So there it is folks..... breaking it all down for you. Hope it makes sense. Hope you can also see the flexibility and tuning power you have at your finger tips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by kevhayward at 11:27 AM 11-14-2008_


_Modified by kevhayward at 11:28 AM 11-14-2008_


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
I know, that's why I made that comment before.








Thanks for the pics, two colors on the list of choices were a metalic light blue, and silver. Taking that into account, and considering my last car was Murple, you can see how this may have caught my eye.









The flipside of the coin is obviously all that thick, moist air most of the year is fantastic for forced induction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Did you get Oak Green, Helious Blue and Monza Blue in the states? All MK2 Golf colours. Those and Nice Gay are my favourist VW shades of all time


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*



I thought ice violet grey was only release in canada, but the more the merrier!! Definitely one of my top 5 corrado colors of all time! All i have to say is nice work and great numbers, the setup looks super clean!








ps: you've got pm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you sir!
Europe and UK got Ice grey on the VR6 and 2.0 8v from 94-95 aswell.
Yours looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I much prefer the side indicators in the bumper like yours. The clip in indicators in our fenders just rust out :-(
Lovely rims, are the ABT?


_Modified by kevhayward at 3:49 PM 11-14-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

Kev... I got a ABV 2.9 Corrado in 2002. Love the car. It should be a OBD2


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Thanks!
No UK Corrado VR6s were OBD1. They were all OBD1.
I converted it to OBD2 3 years ago


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

If you can move the target AFR bins around just use all but two under 120kpa, and then use 120 and 220. The bins between them are just being wasted with the same number. I can't imagine tuning a car with a tps main table, it'd be such a headache!


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

A few updates.....
Gathered some bits to refine and improve the setup:-
Bosch 044 pump
Schimmel 9lb cromoly flywheel
ATP manifold
Plain GT35R housing (I'm dropping the ported shroud I current use as it buggers up the spool and top end)
Denso 1220 injectors (500cc)
TIAL 44mm wastegate
ARP manifold studs/nuts
Stage8 locking T3 bolts
etc








I've fitted the Denso injectors already and they are significantly better than anything else currently available, only the Bosch EV14 comes close.
Ultra fine atomisation right off the tip, no wasteful puddling. These are the best atomisers available and really smooth out a VR6 motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Revised fuel shape to suit








Correct IDTs entered into the battery compensation table and it makes a huge difference


----------

